

Why our minds have probably evolved as far as they can go - tokenadult
http://io9.com/5865987/why-our-minds-have-probably-evolved-as-far-as-they-can

======
tokenadult
Link to abstract of journal article:

<http://cdp.sagepub.com/content/20/6/373>

The full article

<http://cdp.sagepub.com/content/20/6/373.full.pdf+html>

may appear to you as well, if you don't encounter paywall restrictions.

